# need a recipe



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I need a simple recipe that Vicki post of a easy wal mart soap recipe.. I dont have it on my hand.. So I can show to my friend how to make a simple soap. Thanks


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Vicki, is it okay to repost your Walmart recipe that used to be in the Stickies? I think I have a hard copy of it around here somewhere. There were extensive instructions that were great for a newbie soap maker.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, just don't put up my typo-os when you do 

And you just have to start thinking about this....what happens if the info on this forum is lost, you really don't have anything saved? What if I had not sold the forum but just hit the delete key?  Get your goatkeeping 101 books printed out, save your recipes from in here and cheese!


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

oh crap! never thought about that. lol will be getting what i can saved.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

It will probably be a little while before I can post the recipe. First I have to find it then my mom os here visiting from Arizona on top of all the other work we have to do. This will have to wait til I have a moment!


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

I think I have it handy, if you want me to post it.

Just let me know!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Go for it Michele! That would be super!


----------

